# מי פנוי לקרדיטים?



## shilataaa (29/10/12)

מי פנוי לקרדיטים?


----------



## Bobbachka (29/10/12)

אני!!!


----------



## Olga1986 (29/10/12)

אני אני אני


----------



## shilataaa (30/10/12)

אז מתחילים! 
התחתנו ביולי השנה ורק עכשיו מצאתי זמן לשבת ולכתוב קרדיטים , הייתי בעיקר סמויה כאן בפורום אבל נעזרתי הרבה בטיפים כאן בפורום אז זה מתבקש שכעת אתרום גם אני את חלקי!


----------



## shilataaa (30/10/12)

מי אנחנו? 
שרון בת 28 וגיא בן 30.
הכרנו בזמן הלימודים באוני' בן גוריון בבאר שבע. זה התחיל מזה שגיא היה חבר של השותף שלי אבל בהמשך זה הסתבך כי מסתבר שיש לנו הרבה מעגלים משותפים וכל אחד דורש את חלקו בהיכרות שלנו. חברים שלו תמיד צחקו עלינו שאנחנו ב"מסלול המהיר" לחתונה כי עברנו לגור ביחד אחרי חצי שנה אבל בסוף התחתנו אחרי 3 וחצי שנים ביחד 
ההצעה התרחשה במהלך טיול באיסלנד בקיץ של שנה שעברה, מקום מדהים ביופיו (התמונה משם)!


----------



## shilataaa (30/10/12)

איזיווד 
התחלנו לתכנן את החתונה שנה מראש. ידענו שאנחנו רוצים חתונה פשוטה שתשקף אותנו ולא איזה משהו בומבסטי. אני רציתי חתונה ממש קטנה (משהו כמו 100 איש) כי יש לי משפחה מאוד קטנה ורציתי רק אנשים קרובים בחתונה אבל הצד של גיא הוא גדול הרבה יותר אז התחייבנו על 180 מוזמנים.
בהמלצה של חברה שלי פנינו לאיזיווד.  
את המקום סגרנו מול אילן שהיה ממש מקסים ועזר בכל מה שצריך. רק שאחרי שסגרנו את המקום זה היה נראה שאין עם מי לדבר שם. עבדנו מול המנהלת של תחום הספקים ופשוט אי אפשר היה להשיג אותה. הייתי מצפה מהם להראות קצת יותר עניין בזוג אחרי שסוגרים איתם ובאמת לעזור לזוג בתהליך בחירת הספקים. היו מקרים שמרוב שלא השגתי אותם, התקשרתי לבד לספקים ואמרתי להם שאני לא משיגה את איזיווד ואם אפשר לקבוע פגישה (לא חסכו לנו שום כאב ראש בתכנון). הורדנו די הרבה דברים מחבילת ספקים שלהם וכשרצינו להחזיר משהו, כל אחד שם נתן לנו מחיר אחר וזה נתן הרגשה כאילו מנסים לעשות עליך קופה. בנוסף אני לא יודעת כמה זה באמת חוסך כשעושים חתונה קטנה, נראה לי שלחתונה גדולה יותר זה כן משתלם.


----------



## shilataaa (30/10/12)

ההזמנה 
את ההזמנה איירה יעל פושקין, היא מאיירת ספרים לילדים והבחורה כל כך מוכשרת.
הרעיון היה שלי והיא עשתה בדיוק את ההזמנה שרצינו- שפוטה, נקייה ואישית. אז קצת הסבר על ההזמנה: חבל כביסה שעליו תלויים פריטים אשר מאפיינים אותנו- אני חובבת צילום ואוהבת לטייל בעולם, גיא מנגן בפסנתר ומשחק כדורסל ובאמצע חליפת חתן ושמלת כלה לשמם התכנסנו.
אגב בתמונה ההזמנה קצת רטובה כי היא בדיוק עברה סדרת צילומים בתוך אקווריום


----------



## arapax (30/10/12)

מקסים


----------



## Bobbachka (30/10/12)




----------



## שומרת על השמנת (30/10/12)

איור מהמם! 
הרעיון מקסים, אם כי ראיתי רעיונות דומים יחסית מבוצעים באופן הרבה פחות מקסים ושובה לב מזה. נהדר!


----------



## pipidi (30/10/12)

יפיפה!


----------



## Nooki80 (30/10/12)

הזמנה יפיפיה!


----------



## דניאל ואורן (30/10/12)

הזמנה מהממת! 
ממש מיוחדת!


----------



## simplicity83 (30/10/12)

איזה יופי


----------



## לינושית (31/10/12)

איזה הזמנה מגניבה


----------



## shilataaa (30/10/12)

מסיבת רווקות 
את המסיבת רווקות ארגנה החברה הכי טובה שלי וזה היה בדיוק מה שרציתי. לא רציתי שזה יהיה בבית ולא רציתי שיתבזבז על זה כסף אז עשינו מפגש של החברות הכי קרובות אלי בים בשבת בערב עם קצת אלכוהול, אוכל מעולה וכל מיני משחקים מצחיקים, היה מעולה!


----------



## shilataaa (30/10/12)

אממ תפוז עושה בעיות עם התמונות!


----------



## shilataaa (30/10/12)

הטיפוח שלפני 
בהמלצת דניאל מהפורום הגעתי לקוסמטיקאית אלינור ברשת. עברתי הרבה קוסמטיקאיות בחיי וזאת פעם ראשונה שהטיפול באמת עושה לי טוב! היא מדהימה והמוצרים שהיא מוכרת הם המחיר הוגן ועושים לי ממש טוב לפנים. עשיתי את הטיפול האחרון שבוע לפני החתונה וזה היה טיפול די מאסיבי, לא האמנתי שיום אחרי הפנים שלי לא היו אדומות בכלל ואפילו מישהי שאלה אותי מה עשיתי בפנים כי הפנים שלי נראות זוהרות. 
פדיקור מניקור עשיתי דרך קופון שקניתי בגרופון או אחד מהאתרים האחרים ויצא זול ויפה.


----------



## Pixelss (30/10/12)

אין על אלינור ברשת!


----------



## Natalila (30/10/12)

אני אצלה עוד שבוע וחצי


----------



## shilataaa (30/10/12)

איפור- לאנה שוורצמן 
אני מתאפרת מאוד עדין ביום יום ופחדתי שאני אראה כמו דראג קווין עם איפור כבד. לאנה הבינה את הראש שלי ובפגישת ניסיון ניסתה כל מיני אופציות עד שהגענו לאיפור המושלם בשבילי. 
לאנה היא פסיכולוגית במקצועה והיא משלבת עם זה את האיפור. האיפור זה התרפיה שלה ורואים עליה שהיא כל כך אוהבת את זה ומשקיעה את כל כולה. להיות איתה היה כמו להיות עם חברה טובה, היא פשוט בחורה מדהימה ומוכשרת והאיפור החזיק למרות החום הכבד של אמצע יולי. המחיר מאוד סביר ביחס למחירי השוק (לא דרך איזיווד). ממליצה בחום!


----------



## shilataaa (30/10/12)




----------



## shilataaa (30/10/12)




----------



## gitaast (30/10/12)

תמונה מהממת


----------



## shilataaa (30/10/12)

שיער- רועי חמו 
אחרי שראיתי די הרבה מעצבי שיער שעובדים עם איזווד, הגעתי לרועי חמו. רועי יכול לעשות רושם של בחור אדיש בפעם הראשונה שפוגשים אותו (מאוד מטעה!) אך מדובר בבחור מקסים!!! כל כך שמחה שסגרתי אותו! יש לי שיער חלק ארוך ואני אף פעם לא אוספת אותו,  רועי היה המעצב שיער הראשון שאמר לי שממש אין צורך בתוספות שיער כדי לאסוף אותו (כולם רצו עוד איזה 900 שקל על תוספות..). התסרוקת יצאה מדהימה לדעתי וממש התאימה לי לפנים, החזיקה כל הלילה ושרדה את ההשתוללות שלי ברחבת הריקודים. ורועי, זה פשוט הרגיש שיש חבר טוב שמעצב לך את השיער, הוא גם נשאר לשבת איתנו אח"כ עד שגיא הגיע וקשקש עם החברות שלי.


----------



## shilataaa (30/10/12)

ותמונה עם רועי 
טאצ'ים אחרונים


----------



## shilataaa (30/10/12)

מסרקיה 
את המסרקיה השאלתי מחברה שלי שהתחתנה שנה לפני. היא של אפרת קסוטו וממש אהבתי אותה


----------



## Bobbachka (30/10/12)

מהממת!


----------



## שומרת על השמנת (30/10/12)

התיאור של רועי ממש דומה לתיאור שיהיה לי עליו 
חוץ מהסיפור על תוספות השיער - שאני זו שמאוד רצתה בעצמה 
רועי מעולה!


----------



## shilataaa (30/10/12)

שמלה 
רציתי שמלה פשוטה שלא עולה יותר מ4000 ₪ ולכן מראש לא הלכתי למקומות שהשמלות שם עולות יותר.
את השמלה עשיתי אצל אלון ליבנה בחנות הסטודיו שלו בהרצל. מדובר בשמלה מהדגמים שהיו למכירה והם התאימו לי את השמלה ועשו כמה שינויים, השאילו לי הינומה, חצאית נוספת, חגורה ועגילים הכל ב3500 ₪.
כמו לרוב הכלות, גם לי היה משבר שמלה, היתי בבאסה שהשמלה פשוטה מידי/לא יושבת כמו שצריך/לא מחמיאה לגוף שלי וכו'.. נראה לי עדיין שיכולתי לבחור שמלה שיותר מחמיאה למבנה גוף שלי אבל אם נתעלם מהתסביכים שלי אז השמלה יצאה ממש יפה. התופרות אצל אלון ליבנה מאוד מוכשרות והן עשו כל מיני שינויים כדי שאהיה מרוצה (אפילו הוסיפו לי פנינים בפרחים). הבעיה היחידה שהייתה לי הייתה בקביעת הפגישות, הם עובדים עד 5 וסגורים ביום שישי, אז כדאי לברר מראש ולראות אם זה נוח לכן כי בשבילי זה היה ממש מעצבן להגיע באמצע היום לשם (מאוד קשה למצוא שעה מאוחרת ביומן שלהם). 
אם מישהי תרצה אני מוכרת אותה במחיר סמלי


----------



## shilataaa (30/10/12)

ותמונה מאחורה


----------



## lost in dreams (30/10/12)

וואו! תמונה מדהימה!!! 
ואת ממש יפהפיה. אני יושבת כאן ועושה ריפרשים כל שניה


----------



## gitaast (30/10/12)

וואו


----------



## Pixelss (30/10/12)

תמונה מהממת!


----------



## shilataaa (30/10/12)

נעליים 
רצתי נעליים לא לבנות כדי שאוכל ללבוש אותן גם אח"כ אז קניתי את הנעליים אצל רוני קנטור בהנחת יום הולדת (שווה זה 50% הנחה).
הנעליים שלה לא זולות בכלל אבל הן די נוחות. הבעיה היא שאחרי החתונה העקב של הנעל היה נראה כאילו כרסם אותו כלב... אז חזרתי אותם והם החליפו לי את העקב בנעל. מאז לבשתי אותן עוד פעם אחת ושוב פעם יש כל מיני קילופים על העקב. בקיצור לא ברור לי למה המחיר כזה גבוה אם האיכות היא כל כך ירודה.. מה שכן הן היו נוחות.


----------



## מיצה נבים (31/10/12)

בדיוק הביקורת שלי על הנעליים שלה! 
נוחות אבל באיכות ירודה...

וחוץ מזה, איזו כלה מהממת היית, והשמלה, כמה פשוטה, ככה יפה!


----------



## יום וליל (31/10/12)

אני חושבת שכל מי שקנתה אצלה נעליים 
אומרת ש...
הנעליים נוחות אבל...

גם לי הצבע מהקדימה התקלף אחרי פעמיים שנעלתי אותם,
האיכות שלה פשוט לא משהו.


----------



## shilataaa (30/10/12)

נעליים להחלפה 
באחד השיטוטים שלי פה בפורום נתקלתי בפוסט של הכנת כפכפים לחתונה. בזכות הבחורה הזאת (מודה לך מאוד!!!) עשיתי לעצמי כפכפים שלטעמי היו יפים מאוד. הזמנתי באי ביי את החומרים וביחד הכל עלה משהו כמה 20 ₪.. את הכפכפים לא קניתי, אלה כפכפים שקיבלתי באיזה חתונה אז אפילו לא טרחתי לקנות כפכפים חדשות. היה מאוד נוח לרקוד איתן.
אגב נשארו לי מלא פרחים לכפכפים.. יכולה למסור אותם אם מישהי רוצה.


----------



## Bobbachka (30/10/12)

זו אני... 
יצא לך מהמם ממש-ממש!


----------



## shilataaa (30/10/12)

תודה לך!!!!!!! 
בזכותך!


----------



## shilataaa (30/10/12)

עזבי אותי מטבעת 
גיא מראש הצהיר שלא תהיה לו טבעת ולי זה לא היה חשוב כל כך אז לא לחצתי. 
את הטבעת שלי עשיתי אצל המעצבת תכשיטים נטע וולפה (יש לה סטודיו ליד שוק הכרמל בת"א). יש לה תכשיטים מדהימים וטבעות מאוד מיוחדות. הטבעת עלתה 880 ₪ וזה זהב 18 קרט כך שהמחירים סבירים בהחלט.


----------



## שומרת על השמנת (30/10/12)

טבעת מקסימה! 
ואני גם אוהבת את הקופסאות שלה. את הקופסא שלנו שברתי בטעות יום אחרי החתונה. 
בכל אופן זה לדעתי טוב שלא לחצת על בן זוגך וזרמת איתו.


----------



## apple sauce (30/10/12)

יפהפיה!!!


----------



## אביה המואביה (30/10/12)

וואו! 
טבעת מהממת!


----------



## shilataaa (30/10/12)

צילום סטילס- ברצי 
אני חובבת צילום ומאוד בררנית, אז נפגשנו עם מלא צלמים שעובדים עם איזיווד  וברצי הוא הצלם היחיד שהיתי מוכנה לסגור איתו מתוך החבילה שלהם.
בהתחלה ברצי אמר לנו שהוא לא פנוי ואז כבר ממש התייאשתי והתחלתי לחפש צלמים אחרים שלא עובדים עם איזיווד.. ואז לאחר כמה חודשים פתאום חשבתי לנסות שוב את ברצי, ורצה הגורל והוא התפנה בתאריך שלנו בדיוק!!! 
מדובר בבחור מוכשר ומאוד נחמד, היה ממש כיף איתו ביום החתונה, רואים עליו שהוא אוהב את מה שהוא עושה. התמונות שקיבלנו מאוד יפות ותמונות מהריקודים פשוט מנציחות את הרגע! תסתכלו בפייסבוק שלו, הוא ממש אומן.
הדבר היחיד שהפריע לי  זה שכמעט אין תמונות מקבלת פנים וכמעט אין תמונות אווירה של המקום אבל בסה"כ הינו מאוד מרוצים והתמונות מאוד יפות.


----------



## shilataaa (30/10/12)

צילום וידאו- True Story Filmmakers 
אני אתחיל מזה שמהתחלה אמרנו שלא נקח וידאו כי אני לא מתלהבת מהסרטי וידאו הבנאליים וזה לא מרגש אותי אז היה חבל על הכסף. אחרי ששמענו מלא תגובות של "אתם תתחרטו על זה" שבועיים לפני החתונה החלטנו שאנחנו נחפש צלם וידאו שהוא יותר תיעודי ואומנותי. מדהים היה לגלות שפשוט כל הצלמים שדיברתי איתם היו תפוסים בתקופת בין המצרים! ניסיתי בערך את כל מי שהומלץ פה אי פעם..

להנרי מ- True Story Filmmakers הגענו דרך כתבה במגאזין כלות אורבניות באינטרנט. מדובר באומן! אנחנו כל כך שמחים שבסוף החלטנו כן לקחת וידאו.. רגעים שנזכור לעד ונתרגש כל פעם שנראה את הסרט והסרטון.
לפי איך שזה היה נראה הנרי הוא די אדיש בהתנהלות שלו אז לא להתרגש מזה, הוא עושה עבודה מעולה וביום האירוע היה ממש כיף  איתו.
מצורף לינק לסרטון הקצר


----------



## Olga1986 (30/10/12)

מקסים


----------



## shilataaa (30/10/12)

תודה! 
זה מרגש אותי כל פעם מחדש לראות את הסרטון


----------



## ronitvas (30/10/12)

wowwwww סרט מרגש 
איזה זוג יפה אתם 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






הכל נראה מעולה. אוהבת את השמלה (היא הפכה להיות קצרה בשלב הריקודים?)
יופי של בחירות!
מזל טוב והמון אושר


----------



## onestylishbride (30/10/12)

אתם מקסימים


----------



## Nooki80 (30/10/12)

נהדר! 
שמחה שמצאת את שחיפשת בתחום הוידאו 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



יצא נפלא!


----------



## Natalila (30/10/12)

מרגש מאוד


----------



## P i x i e s (1/11/12)

בכיתי מהתרגשות!


----------



## shilataaa (30/10/12)

חליפה?! ביולי?! 
מראש ידענו שחליפה לא כל כך תתאים לאירוע שלנו כי תכננו אירוע באווירה פשוטה יותר וגם גיא ממש לא רצה חליפה. בהתחלה הוא גם לא תכנן לשים עניבה אבל איכשהו הוא מדד ואהב. את הבגדים הוא קנה באיזשהי חנות באשדוד שהמליצו לו עליה.


----------



## shilataaa (30/10/12)

זר כלה 
תכננתי לעשות זר בעצמי אבל ברגע האחרון החלטתי שאין לי זמן לזה ולא היה לי כוח להתעסק בזה או לתת לחברה להתעסק בזה. לקחתי שובר לזר כלה מאיזיווד (אחרי שהם שינו את המחיר 4 פעמים בערך...) והזמנתי יומיים לפני החתונה זר ממיסטיק רוז אז נמצאים בנמל ת"א ממש ליד איזיווד. יצא זר מקסים, צבעוני וכפרי כמו שרציתי. זה נראה שתמונות שאני לא מצליחה להיפרד מהזר.. כל החופה הייתי תקועה איתו  אולי תבקשו ממישהו מראש שייקח לכן אותו בחופה כי זה קצת מציק.
תמונות של הזר נראה לי יש בכל תמונה מרוב שלא הצלחתי להיפרד ממנו


----------



## shilataaa (30/10/12)

המקום-חוות אלנבי..מזהירה זה ארוך! 
זהירות חפירה!
יש לי די הרבה משקעים מחוות אלנבי אז אני אתחיל בדברים הטובים: המקום לדעתי מהמם- אווירה כפרית, שילוב של בניין היסטורי בכניסה, גן בקבלת פנים, דשא בחופה ואולם שכולו נראה כאילו עשוי מעץ עם חלונות גדולים, ממש לא טיפוסי עם אווירה חמה ואינטימית לארוחה והריקודים. האוכל מעולה ואת זה אנחנו יודעים גם מהטעימות וגם מהתגובות שעדיין מגיעות. ההתנהלות לפני החתונה הייתה ממש נעימה, הבחורה שטיפלה בנו הייתה ממש נחמדה והיא אף אמרה לנו להתחייב על מספר נמוך יותר ממש שתכננו כדי שלא נפסיד כסף. אני רוצה להאמין שהבעלים גם ממש נחמד ולא מדובר בצביעות נטו..לקחנו את הבר חוץ שלהם והוספנו כמה בקבוקי ואן גוך וגרייגוס. לפני האירוע ישבנו עם מנהל המקום (אחלה בחור) והוא הסביר לנו איך לעשות את סידורי הישיבה ואיך לארגן את הרזרבות (רזרבה בתוך השולחנות, לפני מספר הרזרבות בשולחן היו אמורים להוציא כסאות על פי מספר הרזרות בשולחן). העברנו להם רשימה מסודרת כמה ימים לפני של הסידורי ישיבה, רזרבות וסיכמנו שאח שלי יהיה עם הרשימות ויעבור עם מנהל האירוע בזמן האוכל וביחד יפתחו רזרבות ויספרו את האורחים על פי מספר הכיסאות התפוסים.
אז איפה הייתה הבעיה?
המנהל אירוע ביום האירוע היה פשוט נוראי! ותשימו לב לזה כשאתם בוחרים מקום כי על זה יכול ליפול האירוע. נתחיל מזה שהוא לא טרח להציג את עצמו וכשהינו צריכים אותו הינו צריכים לחפש אותו ולהציג את עצמנו. הוא פעם אחת לא בא לשאול אותנו אם צריך משהו וזה הרגיש כאילו הם לא שמים עלינו שם. כשהאורחים החלו להתיישב בשולחנות התברר שהם סידרו את השולחנות ממש צפוף אחד לשני וחלק מהאנשים בצלע מסוימת של השולחן לא יכלו לשבת. כשסוף סוף מצאו את המנהל הוא אמר לחבר שלנו "מה אתם רוצים שאני אעשה?" אז הם התחילו לבד להזיז את השולחנות... בנוסף חלק מהשולחנות לא היו מסודרים כמו בסקיצה שקיבלנו והשקענו מחשבה בהושבה.. אז נוצר מצב ששולחן של צעירים היה תקוע בקצה הכי חשך ומרוחק של האולם.
השיא היה בסוף האירוע.. כשבאנו ללכת הביתה המנהל אירוע הגיע אלי עם דף שעליו מספר המוזמנים שהגיעו והוא דרש שאני אחתום שאני משלמת על כל המוזמנים. התחייבנו אחרי אישורי ההגעה ל205 מוזמנים ועל הדף שלו היה רשום 240... מספר הגדול בהרבה ממספר המוזמנים הכולל שלנו.. אח שלי שהיה אחראי על ההושבה אמר שהיו הרבה כיסאות ריקים באולם כך שזה לא היה הגיוני, בנוסף הסתבר שהמנהל אירוע בכלל לא התייחס לאח שלי ולא שיתף איתו פעולה. ב2 הלילה, אחרי החתונה שלי, הייתי צריכה להתווכח איתו במשך 20 דק... כשהויכוח מלא בשקרים מצד אותו מנהל אירוע תוך שהוא מתווכח איתי שהתחייבתי על 220 מוזמנים (היה לי תיעוד במייל שהתחייבנו על 205)! כדי שאני אוכל ללכת לישון חתמתי על הדף עם הסתייגות באורך חצי עמוד בצידו.. אחרי ספירת הצקים ובדיקה מול ההורים התברר שהגיעו 220 מוזמנים (98% הגעה.. הסטטיסטיקה לא עבדה אצלנו) כך שהמקום פשוט הוסיף לנו 20 מוזמנים ומדובר בהמון כסף.. מסתבר שהמקום שכח להתייחס לעניין הרזרבות ופשוט ארח את המקום לפי תפוסה מקסימלית... יאמר לזכותו של הבעלים שיום אחרי החתונה, הוא הסכים שנשלם על המספר מוזמנים שאמרנו +לשלם גם עלינו.. האמת שזאת פעם ראשונה ששמעתי שהזוג משלם על עצמו.
בסה"כ מאוד נהננו וזה לא פגע לנו בהנאה אבל השאיר טעם מר מהמקום..וחבל כי המקום עצמו מקסים.


----------



## דניאל ואורן (30/10/12)

לא בחוות אלנבי, לחברה שלי קרה מקרה דומה 
חברה שלי התחתנה במקום אחר, לא בחוות אלנבי וקרה לה מקרה דומה. 
היה פער בין ספירת המוזמנים של הנציגים שלהם לבין ספירת המוזמנים של המקום. 
מדובר היה בכ-20 מוזמנים לטובת המקום.

בסוף אחרי הרבה ריבים, הרבה כאב ראש והמון אי-נעימות, התפשרו על חצי-חצי וחברה שלי הייתה צריכה להוסיף תשלום על 10 מוזמנים.


----------



## cherrycat (30/10/12)

לגבי אלנבי 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
היו לנו חוויות מאוד דומות, התחתנתי שם לפני שנה בערך ובאמת קיבלנו המון מחמאות על המקום ועל האוכל אבל התנהלות מנהל האירוע היתה לא מספקת (מעניין אם זה אותו אחד), וגם אצלנו היו בעיות בהושבה- הם מיספרו חלק מהשולחנות לא נכון וזה גרר קצת בלאגן. הייתי מצפה שהם יקחו את הפידבק שלנו ברצינות אבל מבינה שזה כניראה לא קרה.

אני בטוחה שהאורחים שלכם נהנו בכל מקרה, הרוב באים לחגוג איתכם ובכלל לא שמים לב לכל מיני "דרמות" קטנות 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, ואני בטוחה שהצעירים באו לרקוד גם מהקצה החשוך של האולם 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.

מזל טוב!


----------



## shilataaa (30/10/12)

עיצוב 
לקחנו חבילת עיצוב דרך אחת המעצבות של המקום- אורלי לב זינגר. העבודה מולה הייתה מאוד מקצועית ונעימה. העיצוב עלה לנו 1800 ₪ וכלל זרי פרחים בשולחנות, 2 זרים גדולים בכניסה, עיצוב של צמחייה על מוטות החופה המסורתית ונרות. הינו מאוד מרוצים והעיצוב היה יפה.
בסוף החתונה אורלי התעקשה שהאורחים יקחו את הזרים מהשולחנות והיתה פשוט מקסימה. חבל שאין לי תמונה ברורה של הזרים, הם היה עדינים ויפים.


----------



## shilataaa (30/10/12)

עיצוב החופה 
אורלי הציעה לנו לעצב שביל לחופה ושטיח מתחת לחופה עם פרחים שנאסוף בעצמנו כדי שנחסוך בעלויות. 
כשמתחילים לחפש רואים שיש את הפרחים האלה בכל חור, אפילו בתוך העיר. נסענו יומיים לפני החתונה ואספנו כמות אדירה של פרחים, שמנו במקרר וביום האירוע אורלי פיזרה את הפרחים וזה יצא מקסים ואורלי לא לקחה על העבודה כסף נוסף. בתמונה רואים את הכמות האדירה של הפרחים שאספנו 
בחבילת העיצוב של אורלי כלול גם עיצוב החופה והוא מאוד יפה אבל רצינו חופה מסורתית. אורלי הציעה לנו לעצב את המוטות עם צמחיה וזה ממש הוסיף.


----------



## shilataaa (30/10/12)

וקצת מהמקום 
תאורת לדים בעייתית קצת..


----------



## shilataaa (30/10/12)

מקדימים! 
הלוקיישן הראשון היה בנווה צדק. התארגנתי אצל חברה בבית שגרה בנווה צדק אז זה התבקש שנצטלם שם קצת ברחובות הצדדיים.

בתמונה רגע המפגש.. איך אפשר בלי קצת דמעות?! 
ומאחורי רואים את הנרי הצלם וידאו מציץ


----------



## shilataaa (30/10/12)




----------



## shilataaa (30/10/12)




----------



## shilataaa (30/10/12)




----------



## shilataaa (30/10/12)




----------



## shilataaa (30/10/12)




----------



## shilataaa (30/10/12)

לוקיישן שני- שדה בכניסה לבאר יעקב


----------



## shilataaa (30/10/12)




----------



## shilataaa (30/10/12)

וקצת תמונות בשטח של חוות אלנבי. אגב אפשר להצטלם שם בלי קשר לאם אתם מתחתנים שם וזה מקום מאוד יפה (בנצר סירני)


----------



## shilataaa (30/10/12)




----------



## simplicity83 (30/10/12)

מדהים! 
אני מתה על תמונות כאלו, שהאובייקטי המרכזי הוא לכאורה לא מרכזי, 
תמונות שמספרות סיפור שלם במבט אחד, רגע אינטימי של אהבה 


המון המון מזל טוב


----------



## shilataaa (30/10/12)

החופה- עורך הטקס דרור אוסנת 
שתי המשפחות שלנו לא מגיעות מרקע דתי וממש לא הייתה לנו חשיבות לכך שהחתונה תהיה עם טקס דתי, לכן החלטנו להוזיל עלויות ולהתחתן בתקופת בין המצרים (המחיר של המקום היה כמו מחיר של חודש מרץ). 
פנינו לארגון הוויה והגענו לעורך הטקס דרור אוסנת. דרור הוא אחד האנשים שהכי היינו מרוצים שבחרנו בו. הוא נפגש איתנו ל3 פגישות בהן הסביר לנו על כל מרכיבי הטקס והמשמעות של כל חלק בטקס המסורתי, אחרי שלכל דבר הייתה משמעות החלטנו ביחד מה להוריד ומה לשנות כדי שהטקס ישקף אותנו ויהיה מיוחד עבורנו. דרור הוא בחור כל כך נעים, עם המון ידע ואהבה למסורת היהודית. בזכותו היה לנו טקס מרגש ומיוחד שנזכור לתמיד. עד עכשיו אנחנו שומעים שהמון אנשים שזאת הייתה פעם ראשונה שירדו להם דמעות בחופה ואפילו כמה מהחבר'ה הדתיים שלנו אמרו שהיה טקס מרגש מאוד ומפתיע. ממליצים בחום רב! 

בתמונה רואים את עיצוב המוטות את החופה


----------



## shilataaa (30/10/12)

איך מסתדרים עם ההינומה הזאת?! 
בתמונה רואים את גיא מסתבך עם ההינומה
לקח לו איזה 5 דקות עד שהוא הצליח לכסות אותי תוך כדי שכולם מוחאים לו כפיים, זה היה ממש רגע משעשע


----------



## shilataaa (30/10/12)

צועדים לעבר החופה


----------



## shilataaa (30/10/12)

בתמונה עם דרור 
פשוט בן אדם חם, משכיל וכל כך נחמד!


----------



## shilataaa (30/10/12)

וגם לי יש כזאת תמונה!


----------



## shilataaa (30/10/12)

די ג'י- גיא סחר 
קלט את הראש שלנו והרקיד את כולם עד שנפלנו מהרגליים! היה מדהים! ביקשנו שיהיו רק 2 שירי מזרחית והיה כל כך שמח, ממש לא חייבים מזרחית אם אתם לא אוהבים. לקהל שלנו זה התאים בול. הדבר היחיד שהפריע לי שהמסיבה נגמרה עם אינפקטד למרות שגם אנחנו וגם הוא אמרנו בפגישה המקדימה שאנחנו לא אוהבים אינפקטד בסוף החתונה כי זה סוגר את המסיבה לרוב.. וכך היה.. אבל ב1 בלילה כבר הינו כל כך עייפים שזה לא כל כך היה משנה בסך הכל.

בתמונה רואים אותי מתחרפנת מול גיא סחר 
ורואים גם את השמלה הקצרה עליה אפרט בהודעה נפרדת


----------



## shilataaa (30/10/12)

שמלה להחלפה 
ממש לא חשבתי שאני אחליף שמלה אבל במדידה הלפני אחרונה היה לי כל כך חם (בכל זאת יולי בת"א..) שאמרתי שאני אחפש שמלה קצרה ואם אני אמצא משהו לא יקר אז אני אחליף בריקודים. הזמנתי את השמלה מאתר ASOS הבריטי והיא עלתה לי 250 ₪, השמלה הגיעה 5 ימים לפני החתונה ואני כל כך שמחה שהחלפתי, היה ממש כיף לרקוד עם שמלה קצרה.
בתמונה רואים את השמלה מאחורה


----------



## shilataaa (30/10/12)

ריקודים וקשקושים 
קנינו קשקושים בכפר גלעדי ב150 שקל ואפילו נשארו קשקושים שלא היה בהם שימוש. היה ממש שמח וכולם השתוללו צעירים ומבוגרים

ברצי צילם תמונות שממש מנציחות את הרגע והשמחה שהייתה על הרחבה!


----------



## shilataaa (30/10/12)

ואיך אפשר בלי אחת כזאת?


----------



## shilataaa (30/10/12)

וגם כזאת


----------



## shilataaa (30/10/12)




----------



## shilataaa (30/10/12)

זה היה ארוך! סיכום! 
כשהתחלנו לתכנן את החתונה לא כל כך הבנתי למה אנחנו עושים את כל זה וקצת פחדתי מתשומת לב ביום החתונה. אבל מדובר ביום כל כך מיוחד ומלא אושר ואהבה! 
אנחנו עד עכשיו נזכרים ביום החתונה וישר מחייכים ואומרים שהיה מושלם. בפועל שום דבר לא מושלם אבל הכל כל כך מתגמד וזה לא באמת משנה אם משהו קורה לא בדיוק כמו שתכננתם. תשתחחרו, תהנו, אל תלחצו ביום עצמו ואתם תראו שיהיה לכם את אחד הימים המאושרים בחייכם! נצרו את הרגע כי הוא חולף כל כך מהר!
תנסו לא לקחת את ההכנות קשה למרות שתמיד יש רגעי משבר והכי חשוב תאהבו לאורך כל הדרך!
תודה לפורום הנפלא הזה שעזר ותמך לאורך כל הדרך, יש כאן אוסף נדיר של בנות מפרגנות, עוזרות, יצירתיות ותומכות וזה לא ברור מאליו! תודה!!!!


----------



## דניאל ואורן (30/10/12)

קרדיטים מקסימים! 
המון המון מזל טוב וחיים מאושרים!
אתם נראים כמו זוג מקסים וממש אהבתי הכל - החל מהסטיילינג שלך ועד לתמונות המהממות. 
המון המון מזל טוב!


----------



## shilataaa (31/10/12)

תודה על כל העזרה לאורך כל הדרך


----------



## Pixelss (30/10/12)

היה כל כך כיף לקרוא! 
קרדיטים מקסימים ומרגשים,
אהבתי את הסגנון והגישה מאוד ונראה כאילו הייתה לכם חתונה מלאה ברגש ושמחה.

מאחלת לכם זוגיות טובה אוהבת ותומכת לאורך כל החיים!
מזל טוב!


----------



## אביה המואביה (30/10/12)

נהניתי מאד לקרוא! 
המון מזל טוב!


----------



## Nooki80 (30/10/12)

קרדיטים מקסימים! 
מאוד אהבתי את הבחירות שלכם!
ואת יפיפיה!

המון מזל טוב והמשך זוגיות נפלאה!


----------



## Natalila (30/10/12)

מה כבר נגמר
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
אהבתי ממש. אתם נקראים זוג מקסים...


----------



## shilataaa (31/10/12)

תודהההה לכולכן!!!! ריגשתן אותי! 
הפורום הזה זה באמת מקום כל כך מיוחד, מלא בפרגון ועזרה אמיתי!
תודה!!!


----------



## shilataaa (30/10/12)

חתונה בוגאס 
בגלל שמשרד הפנים אינו מכיר בנישואים אזרחיים בארץ, היה עלינו לבצע טקס בחו"ל. יש גם אפשרות של רישום ידועים בציבור בארץ. התחתנו במהלך הירח דבש שלנו בספטמבר האחרון. החתונה בווגאס זה תהליך מאוד מאוד פשוט ואפשרות לעשות כל חתונה שתרצו.. החל מחתונת אלביס ועד חתונה מפוארת באחד המלונות, הכל תלוי בתקציב שתרצו להקיע. אנחנו הינו קצת חולים ולא היה לנו כוח לעשות משהו מיוחד אז עשינו רישום במשרד העירייה שלהם וזאת גם האופציה הזולה ביותר.
אפשר למצוא מידע על חתונה בווגאס בלינק הבא:


----------



## shilataaa (30/10/12)

ירח דבש-הוואי! 
טסנו בחגים לארה"ב ללאס וגאס, 12 יום בהוואי ו5 ימים בסן פרנסיסקו. היה מעולה!
אם מישהי תרצה פרטים אתן יכולות לפנות אלי.


----------



## lost in dreams (30/10/12)

קרדיטים מקסימים! 
קראתי בשקיקה (וסוף סוף אני יכולה ללכת לישון 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) ונהניתי מכל רגע.
אתם נראים זוג מיוחד מאוד. האהבה וההנאה שלכם משתקפת מכל התמונות.
את יפהפיה. השמלה, הזר, האיפור והשיער נראים מושלמים וממש מתאימים ומחמיאים לך.
מאחלת לכם המון אושר ואהבה בהמשך הדרך.


----------



## ronitvas (30/10/12)

בהחלט קרדיטים שווים! 
ממש נהניתי
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



מאחלת לכם את כל הטוב שבעולם והרבה מזל טובים!


----------



## lanit (30/10/12)

קרדיטים מקסימים! 
אתם נראים מקסימים (ומוכרים, אולי מימי ב"ש...)
את יפהפיה, והיית כלה יפהפיה!
המון מזל טוב, אושר, טוב ובריאות


----------



## gitaast (30/10/12)

קרדיטים כיפיים שמעלים חיוך! 
ממש עשית חשק להתחתן כבר
חייבת לציין ששניכם ממש יפים והכל נראה הרמוני ונעים. התמונות מצויינות, ממש כיף לפתוח ככה את היום.

שיהיה במזל ושתהיו מאושרים!


----------



## Bobbachka (30/10/12)

קרדיטים משובחים! 
אתם נראים מקסים והתמונות שלכם משקפות כל כך הרבה שמחה ואהה ועל כן כל כך נהנתי מהקרדיטים.
מאחלת לכם זוגיות טובה וארוכת שנים.


----------



## shilataaa (31/10/12)

תודה רבה!!!!


----------



## שוקי ומילי (31/10/12)

וואו, איזו חתונה מקסימה! 
גם אנחנו התחתנו בחוות אלנבי (רק שאצלי מנהל האירוע היה מקסים..) ועם גיא סחר המצויין - לפני כבר יותר משנה.
נורא רציתי את ברצי אבל הוא היה תפוס בתאריך שלי, כך שהתפשרתי על צלם פחות מוצלח. אין ספק שרואים את ההבדל..


מזל טוב!!


----------



## pipidi (31/10/12)

אתם זוג יפיפיה ונראה שהיה לכם יום מקסים! 
יופי של קרדיטים.

המון מזל טוב בהמשך הדרך


----------



## The Blue Fairy (31/10/12)

מזל טוב ) אתם מקסימים 
ואני מאחלת לכם שתמיד תהיו מאושרים כמו שהייתם ביום החתונה


----------

